# ******** TRACKDAY 19.02.05 - ALL IN AND READY TO ROCK!!!!!!!



## Multiprocess (Aug 9, 2004)

Follow this link for Track Guide... http://www.villagephotos.com/pubbrowse. ... id=1083772

Please do NOT reply to this thread, please post to original thread as below only 

Please see original thread http://www.ttforum.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vie ... hp?t=31279 for more details and other users comments.

So far those confirm as attending are.....................................................

*Multiprocess - Confirmed, large helmet- FULLY PAID!! - TT*
*Wak - Confirmed, large helmet - FULLY PAID!! - TT* 
*RMTT - Confirmed, no helmet - FULLY PAID!! - TT* 
*neil1003 - Confirmed, no helmet - FULLY PAID!! - TT*
*nutts - Confirmed, medium helmet - FULLY PAID!! - TT*
*Chip_iTT - Confirmed, medium helmet - FULLY PAID!! - TT* 
*JayGemson - Confirmed, no helmet - FULLY PAID!! - TT*
*Clived - Confirmed, no helmet - FULLY PAID!! - TT* 
*ttimp -Confirmed, no helmet - FULLY PAID!! - TT*
*rolandGTT - Confirmed - FULLY PAID!! - TT*
*jog - Confirmed, medium helmet, - FULLY PAID!! - TT* 
*DIRY - Confirmed, no helmet - FULLY PAID!! - TT* 
*PhilJ - Confirmed, no helmet - FULLY PAID!! - TT* 
*TThrill - Confirmed - FULLY PAID!! - TT*
*kevtotty - Confirmed, large helmet - FULLY PAID!! - TT*
*lindley - Confirmed, no helmet - FULLY PAID!! - TT*
*Mikeyb - Confirmed, 1 medium, 1 large helmet - FULLY PAID!! - TT* 
*hutters - Confirmed, medium helmet - FULLY PAID!! - TT* 
*ttvic - Confirmed, large helmet - FULLY PAID!! - TT* 
*mart - Confirmed, no helmet - FULLY PAID!! - TT*
*jampott - Confirmed, large helmet - FULLY PAID!! - S4* 
*b3ves - Confirmed, no helmet - FULLY PAID!! - Lotus Elise* 
*jonah - Confirmed, no helmet - FULLY PAID!! - TT* 
*stenning - Confirmed, large helmet - FULLY PAID!! - TT*
*scoTTy - Confirmed, no helmet - FULLY PAID!! - S4* 
*sundeep993 - Confirmed, no helmet - FULLY PAID!! - Porsche* 
*S3mon - Confirmed, no helmet - FULLY PAID!! - S3* 
*duncs3 - Confirmed, biggest helmet going - FULLY PAID!! - S3*
Dubcat - Confirmed, 2 helmets - DEPOSIT PAID!!
forbsey - Confirmed, no helmet - DEPSOIT PAID!!
*EKZ225 - Confirmed, no helmet - FULLY PAID!! - TT*
*NormStrm - Confirmed, no helmet - FULLY PAID!! - TT*
*Diesel - Confirmed - FULLY PAID!! - RS4*
*David Crossley - Confirmed, no helmet - FULLY PAID!! - TT*
*Stu-Oxfordshire - Confirmed - FULLY PAID!! - Evo*
*W7 PMC - Confirmed, no helmet - FULLY PAID!! - RS6*
*Simple1 - Confirmed, no helmet - FULLY PAID!! - TT*
*Chip - Confirmed, no helmet - FULLY PAID!! - TT*
*omen666 - Confirmed, large helmet - FULLY PAID!! - TT*
*JohnRS4 - Confirmed, no helmet - FULLY PAID!! - RS4*
*MtnTT - Confirmed, no helmet - FULLY PAID!! - TT*
*Carlos - Confirmed, no helmet - FULLY PAID!! - Scooby*
*cplus - Confirmed, no helmet - FULLY PAID!! - Porsche 911*
*malcolmg - Confirmed, no helmet - FULLY PAID!! - TT*

Venue - Castle Combe
Times - 9am to 5pm

Signing on and Briefing - from 8.00am

Open pit lane, with a maximum of 12 cars on at anyone time.

Cost - Â£150.00 per car, not per person, so as many people can drive your car round as you like.

Public Liability is included in the price, but not insurance for the car. Indemnity forms will have to be signed on the day.

Drivers must have a full license and passengers must be over 16.

Helmet hire - Â£5.00 non refundable deposit, helmets must be warn at all times in the cars.

Prize Draw at the end of the track sessions, to win TT goodies, tickets available throughout the day.

Full and snack meals available from the on site "Tavern" throughout the day, along with refreshments.

Photographers will be on hand to capture all the action, so you can remember all the thrills and spills.

Trade stands from all the major suppliers of TT Tuning and TT goodies.


----------



## Diesel (Dec 4, 2004)

BT Line check...


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

A thought...

in all your planning, and registering, could you log or have someone log the mods people are running including tyre make and size as well

A focus on handling mods may be good information to find out and compare opinions on.


----------



## Multiprocess (Aug 9, 2004)

Shouldn't be a problem Wak, I will see what I can do, if you want to PM me a specific list of questions then please do as you know far more than I do about modding, if not I will just make an educated guess.


----------



## Carlos (May 6, 2002)

Sorry to reply to this thread but for some reason it won't let me reply to the original.

I have sent an IM without response, hence this post. Is there any chance of me attending this event? I know its late...


----------



## Multiprocess (Aug 9, 2004)

Carlos said:


> Sorry to reply to this thread but for some reason it won't let me reply to the original.
> 
> I have sent an IM without response, hence this post. Is there any chance of me attending this event? I know its late...


Hi Carlos

I sent a reply to your PM a while back, I will resend, if you don;t get it within today post another on here.

Lee


----------



## Stu-Oxfordshire (May 7, 2002)

fyi I have some part used Good Year F1 tyres for sale for anyone coming along to the track day in a TT who doesn't want to shell out for 2 new fronts after the day has finished. Trust me, you will!

See here:
http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/viewtopic.php?p=412075#412075


----------



## cplus (Sep 23, 2003)

Sorry to post here too :/

I know it's late but any chance i can still come along, even just to watch? i can pay any required monies right away, no probs

I thought i was busy on this day but now appears i'm free, argh!

Cheers
Matt
[email protected]


----------



## digimeisTTer (Apr 27, 2004)

Even though i'm not coming i just wanted to congratulate you Lee on a damn fine job organising the event!!!

I hope you all have a great time and i am defo a tad jealous

[smiley=thumbsup.gif] [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## Multiprocess (Aug 9, 2004)

digimeisTTer said:


> Even though i'm not coming i just wanted to congratulate you Lee on a damn fine job organising the event!!!
> 
> I hope you all have a great time and i am defo a tad jealous
> 
> [smiley=thumbsup.gif] [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


Thanks very much!!

I have enjoyed it very much and just hope everyone has a fantastic day.

I am already planning the next one!!! :wink:


----------



## gcp (Aug 8, 2002)

digimeisTTer said:


> Even though i'm not coming i just wanted to congratulate you Lee on a damn fine job organising the event!!!
> 
> I hope you all have a great time and i am defo a tad jealous
> 
> [smiley=thumbsup.gif] [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


Can echo this Lee, if I wasn't away on a free pi$$ up next weekend I'd be along too.

Whens the next one going to be ?


----------



## Multiprocess (Aug 9, 2004)

Shame you can't make it Gavin, the next one is already in motion so what this space!!


----------



## bape (Jan 16, 2005)

Has Damon done the video of this event yet? Where can I download it from?

Thanks


----------



## omen666 (Oct 10, 2004)

The combination of a change in circumstances for me and a lack of interest from attendees has resulted in no progress.

I will post another attempt next week, I am too busy this week.

And let's see where it goes.


----------



## bape (Jan 16, 2005)

thanks for the reply, even if it doesn't come to much, would still be nice to see a few video clips or something 

Good luck, I hear Adobe Premier is good for making films...


----------

